# PS3 streaming/Change NAT type on Airport Extreme



## Mat (May 14, 2008)

Hi all

It's been a while, I hope you're all well.


I recently got a PS3 and have set it up to use the internet wirelessly with my airport.  That's working without a hitch and I can play online too.  I am trying to get NullRiver's MediaLink to work, it allows me to stream all of my iMac's stuff to the PS3 (pretty sweet), but I am having a hard time.  I can see the iMac files on the PS3, yet when I attempt to play them/open them on the PS3 I get a message saying "Error 80710736", which I have discovered is a time out error.  Through my research I have come across some threads and such saying that NAT 3 is often the reason for this.  So I'm wondering if someone either knows how to resolve the problem or change from NAT 3 to a different type of NAT.

Thanks peeps.

Mat.


----------

